# Viper 5901 sys need help please



## ultima4700 (Mar 5, 2010)

I’m going nuts please someone help me out this is my 1st post. Just had a viper 5901 system installed on my 09 Nissan Xterra. I cant adjust the shock sensor through the LC3 display it will not cum up on the display also I was told that it can be armed automatically after 30seconds after last door is closed on the car.1 more thing I was also told that I can arm and disarm it silently all the time how do I set that up I do have the owners guide but all that tells me is to have a directed dealer adjust it


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

silent arm I believe is "aux then lock", same for unarm. As far as the shock sensor, should be in the user level programming.


----------



## ultima4700 (Mar 5, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## marker227 (Jan 10, 2010)

Silent arm/disarm is "F" (function button on remote) Level 1 and then "Lock" or "Unlock". To have it silently disarm all the time, you must use bitwriter to program the main brain.

The "Auto Arm" feature has to be programmed using your manual. I watched mine being done.


----------

